
Show HN: Bounding-box labeler tool to generate the training data for YOLO v2 - cartucho
https://github.com/Cartucho/yolo-boundingbox-labeler-GUI
======
manuaero
Thanks for sharing.

We've also been working on a similar tool (although does not output to YOLO
format): [https://www.labelbox.io/](https://www.labelbox.io/)

We've open sourced the labeling interface for anyone to easily build and
support labeling any data - as long as it can be loaded in a browser. Learn
more here:
[https://github.com/Labelbox/Labelbox](https://github.com/Labelbox/Labelbox)

About Labelbox:

Labelbox is a enterprise grade and cloud based tool to easily label data for
machine learning. Labelbox streamlines data labeling workflow, from micro
labeling projects for quick R&D to production grade projects requiring
hundreds of collaborators. It is agnostic to data type and has open source
labeling frontend with already built templates for image classification &
segmentation and text classification. One can label any other kind of datasets
by creating a custom labeling interface with javascript API (labeling-api.js).
Additional feature includes exporting data in JSON/CSV with auto generated
image masks, project & team management and labeling analytics.

------
throwawaydl1
This is a much better alternative and works completely in client side js

[http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~vgg/software/via/](http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~vgg/software/via/)

[http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~vgg/software/via/via_demo.html](http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~vgg/software/via/via_demo.html)

~~~
cartucho
The idea is to use OpenCV so that later it uses SIFT and Tracking algorithms
to make labeling easier. I wanted this tool to give us automatic suggestions
for the labels!

------
pronoiac
I had to look it up:

> "You only look once (YOLO) is a state-of-the-art, real-time object detection
> system."

[https://pjreddie.com/darknet/yolo/](https://pjreddie.com/darknet/yolo/)

I'd also include the "image classifier" keyword.

~~~
smnscu
You can go through a video frame-by-frame with YouTube, and it's worth doing
it for the video on their landing page for moments such as:
[https://i.imgur.com/5tRzFsZ.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/5tRzFsZ.jpg)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOC3huqHrss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOC3huqHrss)

------
pilooch
Key to annotation is using pre trained or partially trained object detectors
along with similarity search to quickly highlight unlabelled, similar objects
in a dataset. Think of group labelling instead of labeling one object at a
time. One of the open source implementations of object search out there is
[https://github.com/beniz/deepdetect/tree/master/demo/objsear...](https://github.com/beniz/deepdetect/tree/master/demo/objsearch)
and that you can build your own group annotation tool around.

------
bbernhard
Interesting project, many thanks for sharing!

On a side note: I am working on a client side annotation tool which is backed
by OpenCV and Mask R-CNN. It is still in the early stages (and may contain
some bugs), but in case you are interested, you can check it out here [1]

[1] [https://imagemonkey.io/annotate](https://imagemonkey.io/annotate)

The whole service is running on a really small instance at the moment (will be
moved soon), so it's rather slow at the moment.

------
s-b
This is really cool! Have you tried using superpixel segmentation? It works
well for some biological applications. Grabcut is also immensely useful.

We've been working on a platform for medical image and video annotation tasks.
This means we need to support everything from DICOM to large pathology images,
and endoscopy videos. We also have it connected to deep learning networks
(e.g. Inception v3, YOLO, ENet) so you can easily train or download the JSON
for offline analysis.

We'd love to have beta testers from the HN community:
[https://semantic.md/annotate.html](https://semantic.md/annotate.html)

~~~
cartucho
Thank you! I will give it a try with superpixel and grabcup!

------
ryouchinsa
If you are using Mac OS X, you can use RectLabel. An image annotation tool to
label images for bounding box object detection and segmentation.
[https://rectlabel.com](https://rectlabel.com)

Key features:

Drawing bounding box, polygon, and cubic bezier

1-click buttons make your labeling work faster

Customize the label dialog to combine with attributes

Settings for objects, attributes, hotkeys, and labeling fast

Layer order for overlapped boxes

Zoom in on a point

Quick zoom to existing boxes

Support the PASCAL VOC format

------
infinitone
I've used a bunch of these for object detection labeling.. the best one i
found so far is labelmg (free) and rectlabel for Pascal VOC format.

------
CardenB
What makes this more appealing than a web interface? Presumably you still need
a service to manage the data, and deploying to labelers will be difficult.

~~~
cartucho
Thanks for the comment so the idea is to use OpenCV so that later it also
supports video format and uses SIFT and Tracking OpenCV algorithms to make
labeling easier.

I wanted it to give automatic suggestions.

~~~
CardenB
Ohhh I see, cool

